# Altima, 1994, Climate Control, no fan?



## wally888 (Nov 17, 2005)

Recently aquired a 94 Altima. Must admit I am a Buick Reatta fan but please don't hold that against me!
Fan does not run on any setting but can get hot or cold air by using vent/ram settings.
Is there a fan relay, fuse, control module or..............??
I am somewhat familar w/ fan modules, ECC or Climate Control Centers but don't know where to start, no elec. diagram, familarity w/ component locations................
And, what is the "Head" as mentioned by a friend?
Thanks, Wally


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Does it only work on the High setting? Or does it not work at all?

If only on High, replace the resistor located behind the glove box, n you should be all set.

If no work at all, could be a fuse, blower motor, bad control unit, etc...

Hope it's the first one.


----------



## wally888 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Blower/fan motor does not run on any setting?*

Replaced 2-20A fuses (neither blown) and found no current at blower.
I see no relay at the under the hood relay center.
Where, and how much should a used CCP, Climate Control Center (the thingy on the dash w/ buttons), guess some call this the HEAD?, cost?
I assume a resistor failure causes the fan to always stay on high speed?
Any other ideas as someone said the Head seldom fails?



Slayer2003 said:


> Does it only work on the High setting? Or does it not work at all?
> 
> If only on High, replace the resistor located behind the glove box, n you should be all set.
> 
> ...


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

A relay is not used for the blower motor. The blower motor resistor pack limits the amount of current that can flow through the ground section - except for fan switch position #4. 

With the ignition switch to the ON position, 

1. The blower motor should get power (12V) to one of the brown/white wires going to the blower motor electrical connection. Remove that connector and check for power. If missing you have a power problems with either the fuse or the wiring. 

2. The other brown/white wire should have 0V. The best thing to do is to check for continuity from this connection to ground. It should have 0 ohms. If missing you have grounding problem. The ground should always be present at least in the #4 fan switch position. If missing, then it points to a problem with the fan switch or grounding wire.

3. If power and ground are present on the blower motor electrical connector then you have a problem with the blower motor.

It is quite likely that the previous owner disconnected the harness from the backside of the fan switch on the controller and that is causing the problem.


----------



## wally888 (Nov 17, 2005)

*Thanks, really helps-Wally*

Hope to solve tomorrow-Thanks, Again! Wally


jserrano said:


> A relay is not used for the blower motor. The blower motor resistor pack limits the amount of current that can flow through the ground section - except for fan switch position #4.
> 
> With the ignition switch to the ON position,
> 
> ...


----------

